# Karcher K3575 - Sale - On Ideal World till 9pm today



## Mr Orgasmo (Mar 17, 2011)

Hi Guys,
Not buying one myself but someone here might be able to save some money if they are looking to buy on. You can also go to their website, its the deal of the day. Its £200.


----------



## pete330 (Apr 18, 2006)

Or you could just buy it from argos for 199 and get 10 quid voucher

Or Tesco and get clubcard points


----------



## RedCloudMC (Jul 19, 2008)

Have to admit I have one of these for use at home...mainly garden stuff with the odd car use too. Cracking little product. Time will tell on reliability.


----------



## Mr Orgasmo (Mar 17, 2011)

Apparently its £316 worth equipment for £200.


----------



## RedCloudMC (Jul 19, 2008)

It's a good deal but Tesco and a few other places are doing the same deal to be fair. Karcher often package up offers for a number of retailers and this is one of them. Ideal World I guess do score as you don't have to pay it all at once...but there are alternative places to get the same deal.


----------



## pete330 (Apr 18, 2006)

In fact it looks that good i have just bought one



From Amazon £159.99

Happy Days


----------



## pete330 (Apr 18, 2006)

Its the Jubilee edition celebrating 50 years and comes in a black box with all the extras inc,so ideal world are full of **** that they are giving you them for free


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Mr Orgasmo said:


> *Apparently its £316 worth* equipment for £200.


Worth to whom? spending £300 on a washer then there are far superior spec machines to consider :thumb:


----------



## Tuddie (Aug 14, 2010)

Is it worth £199 though? im in the market for a pressure washer so is that Karcher any good for me starting out?


----------



## pete330 (Apr 18, 2006)

steven.vanessa said:


> Is it worth £199 though? im in the market for a pressure washer so is that Karcher any good for me starting out?


Water cooled
Quick release hoses
Looks good

How can it not be good enough

I have had a Karcher for 15 years,so i have just bought this one as it looks a decent upgrade,mine is getting a bit tired looking

But buy from Amazon £159.99


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

steven.vanessa said:


> Is it worth £199 though? im in the market for a pressure washer so is that Karcher any good for me starting out?


Karcher K3.75
Specification:
* 1800w motor
* 120 bar max water pressure
* 420 litres per hour water flow
* 1.7kw long life Induction motor
* Detergent Tank
* Hose storage system
* Integral Trolley & storage
* 6m High Pressure Hose
* 1 Year Warranty

Nilfisk E140 2-9

Technical Details

* 230v
* 2100 watt motor
* 140 Bar
* 500 litre per hour max water flow rate
* Max water inlet temperature 40oC
* Weight 18.9 Kg

and also £20 cheaper with 9m high pressure hose
you decide :thumb:


----------



## RedCloudMC (Jul 19, 2008)

Depends what you want it for really. For anything other than daily use and for flexibility with various lances etc etc...yes, it's decent value. If you want to use it day in day out, you perhaps need to consider others and increase budget slightly.

I have a Nilfisk and a Kranzle for commercial use but the KArcher does me perfectly well for home and occasional car washes. 

Many people bemoan Karcher reliability but in many years of personal home use on Karchers...never had a problem with any of them. Like anything mechanical, look after it etc.


----------



## Tuddie (Aug 14, 2010)

Cheers Pete, looks like its the one for me.


----------



## pete330 (Apr 18, 2006)

Just to add also 5 year warranty

http://www.karcher.co.uk/uk/warranty if you buy april or may


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

pete330 said:


> Water cooled


i really dont get this as a selling point it looks and sounds good to the average consumer but i work in a large timber mill and we have "large" three phase motors which run for 8 hours solid every day and are just air cooled if water cooling of motors was important heavy industry would be using it more often.....


----------



## Philb1965 (Jun 29, 2010)

Good deal for me, just picked one up from Focus for £159.99, they've got 20% off which finishes today. Five year guarantee as well so can't go far wrong at that price!


----------



## pete330 (Apr 18, 2006)

Philb1965 said:


> Good deal for me, just picked one up from Focus for £159.99, they've got 20% off which finishes today. Five year guarantee as well so can't go far wrong at that price!


Miss Focus up here


----------



## pete330 (Apr 18, 2006)

andy monty said:


> i really dont get this as a selling point it looks and sounds good to the average consumer but i work in a large timber mill and we have "large" three phase motors which run for 8 hours solid every day and are just air cooled if water cooling of motors was important heavy industry would be using it more often.....


Water is a whole lot better at conducting heat than air


----------



## X-Man (Jan 3, 2011)

andy monty said:


> i really dont get this as a selling point it looks and sounds good to the average consumer but i work in a large timber mill and we have "large" three phase motors which run for 8 hours solid every day and are just air cooled if water cooling of motors was important heavy industry would be using it more often.....


Water cooling on a small scale is efficient and adds reliability. Cars have been largely water cooled for a long time [/no offence to dubbers] and large computer processors benefit greatly from it and have done since the days of the big mainframes.

Water cooling on an industrial scale requires jumping through more legislative hoops that is reasonable and economically viable so doesn't usually get applied except where water is already present (hydro-electric)

It may well be 'gimmicky' but it should make PW motors slightly more efficient and/or last longer.

Back on topic, I've ordered the K3.575 from Amazon (which now seems to be £175, grrrr) to replace my long surviving, only just died KB202. It should fit the bill nicely for a weekender like myself.


----------

